# Trolling Motor Plug



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

The wires pulled out of the female end of my trolling motor plug. Looked like the threads on the screws that clamp down in the plug were stripped. Went and got a new plug, but for some ungodly reason, I can't get the damn thing to hold! I have no idea what I'm doing wrong... It's only a couple wires... Should be simple, but dammit! For the life of me, I can't get it!!! Driving me insane... Any ideas??


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Check to see if a piece of the clamp is missing. When i changed mine there was a clamp holding each wire that was held together by the screw. See if that piece is missing.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nope. Not missing. Got a new one right out of the package... Just not holding...

I'll bring it Saturday.


----------



## stevenj (Sep 16, 2007)

do the wires push in from behind thru a hole in the plastic with the screws on the side? If so check to see if the screws are rising outward meaning the brass jaws are stuck internaly in the plastic. Try backing the screw out till it stops then holding the receptical in your hand use the screwdriver to push in on the screw head with a little pressure and see if it pushes in, dislodging the clamp jaw, then try attaching the wire.wish I had a camera to post pics of what I am saying.


----------

